# Swimbaits



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I use them sight casting for Cobia sometimes. I have a few of the 10” paddle tails for the big ones even! IDK why, but the gobble them up sometimes!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’m still an eel man. Almost exclusively with cobia I can’t wrap my mind around casting those giant swim baits. We always troll them up here


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

We use them for bull redfish and cobia. My favorites are the zman 8” paddle tail (can’t remember the name for them) and their big 11” fluke (looks like a huge jerkshad)


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> I’m still an eel man. Almost exclusively with cobia I can’t wrap my mind around casting those giant swim baits. We always troll them up here


I’ve seen Cobia busting a blue crab at the surface and tossed a big swim bait to them and they’ve left the crab for the swimmer! My fav Cobia bait is fingerling hard head catfish around here though!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I've got some of the 7" and 8" Live Target swim baits I want to try, but I don't have a rod and reel setup (yet) to handle anything massive that would hit them. Can't wait though!

I've always seen that you chunk them far and start reeling them slow. Then speed up until you get the attention you want.

This is an 8000 series reel for size comparison.


----------

